# conscious sedation multiple times a day



## papplegate (May 15, 2008)

Hi, can anyone direct me or tell me how you would code conscious sedation performed two separate times a day?  CPT 99144 and 99145 ...here's the scenario...patient had a procedure and sedation say 9:00 am and then has another at 5:00 and I can bill the sedation for each. Would you lump sum them or code them separately with a 59 modifier?


----------



## Sugumaran (May 15, 2008)

yes we can bill both the procedure separately, since 99145 is used for additional minutes , but our criteria is different morning one procedure and evening another one so it is better to bill both separately with 59 mod
Thanks


----------

